# ما هى طريقة عمل مسلك الأحواض



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 فبراير 2012)

عرفت من شخص ان مسلك الأحواض اللى بيعبأ فى أكياس وبيباع عن محلات الأدوات الصحية انه عبارة عن صودا بلى مخلوطة مع يوريا وتلون 

فهل الكلام ده صحيح ؟

واذا كان حد عارف طريقة تصنيع او طريقة خلطه مع ذكر نسب الخلط وطريقة التلوين يدلنى وجزاه الله خيرا ؟

علشان عاوز اعمل مسلك للأحواض


----------



## yasser alieldin (29 فبراير 2012)

yarey 7ad yerod


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 مارس 2012)

هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم (حبيبات جافة) 99 جزء ألومنيوم (بودرة ناعمة) 1 جزء تمزج جيدا وتحفظ بعيدا عن الرطوبة


----------



## السعيد درغام (6 مارس 2012)

وضح اكثر من فضلك


----------



## matrix2022 (18 مارس 2012)

أخوتى فى الله هل من مزيد فى هذا المجال وبارك الله لكم


----------



## ahmed abo forn (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبه لل potassium hydroxide بتتفاعل اكثر مع الماء و بتذوب بسرعه و بتتفاعل مع اى مخلفات (حمضية او دهنيه) اكثر من sodium hydroxide


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (18 أبريل 2012)

من اين الالومنيوم البودرة لو امكن


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

من اين توجد الامونيوم البدرة


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 مايو 2014)

الالومنيوم البودره موجوده بشارع الجيش و مع ذلك عن تجربه لو استخدمت هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم فقط سيعطي نتائج هايله


----------



## هانئ الجمل (16 مايو 2014)

ايهما أفضل
استخدام هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم بحالته الصلبة
أم إذابته فى بعض الماء واستخدامه بالحالة السائلة
وشكرا لكم​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مايو 2014)

استخدمه فى حالتة السائله - والاهم الا تسرف فى كمية السائل - السدد عادة يكون فى الحاجز المائى -وأحياتا يسمى بالسيفون- وهذا يعنى ربع لتر محلول يكفى - ويستمر طوال الليل بدون استخدام - حتى ينتهى السدد وطبعا يكرر ذلك ان لم تكن النتيجه مرضيه.


----------



## هانئ الجمل (24 مايو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> استخدمه فى حالتة السائله - والاهم الا تسرف فى كمية السائل - السدد عادة يكون فى الحاجز المائى -وأحياتا يسمى بالسيفون- وهذا يعنى ربع لتر محلول يكفى - ويستمر طوال الليل بدون استخدام - حتى ينتهى السدد وطبعا يكرر ذلك ان لم تكن النتيجه مرضيه.


شكرا لتفاعلك أخى الكريم
مهندس محمود
بقى سؤال :
تنصح بتركيز البوتاسيوم هيروكسيد السائل يكون كام ؟
ولو صوديوم هيدروكسيد السائل أيضاهيكون نفس التركيز ؟
تحياتى
ودمتم بخير​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 مايو 2014)

هذه امور تقديريه و50% نسبه معقوله - وخاصة ان السدد ايضا تقديرى - ونحن لسنا بصدد تركيبه- حتى نلتزم بالمواصفه - .وامامنا تكرار للمحاوله عند عدم النجاح الكامل فى المحاوله الاولى.
انتهى موضوع السدد الآن وسننتقل لمعلومه بعيده عن هذا الموضوع - لو كانت هناك تركيبه بها ايروكسيد صوديوم وحاولت ان تجعل البديل ايدوكسيد بوتاسيوم - اجعل القيمه المكافئه تقريبا 1,4


----------



## mon mon (7 نوفمبر 2014)

صودا بلى + برادة المونيوم


----------

